# Request to all members



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello!

I'll try to get to the point as quick as possible. I use PhotoBucket to link all my pictures to the model engine sites. I keep hitting my free bandwidth limit every month. With your help I might be able to avoid the problem. 

When viewing a thread, when a page is loaded, all the pictures get downloaded from photobucket and displayed on that page. The downloaded photos count against my max limit. When we view a thread to get up to date on the latest progress of our favorite projects a preset number of replies are displayed. I personally have mine set to 40 replies per page. So to view the 3 or 4 newest posts I load the text and photos of the last 40 eating up the bandwith of the person posting the update and pictures. When the max limit is hit, all the pictures dissappear until the month is over and then reappear again after the month is up. I'm not sure if it will work but if you would like to help, set the number of replies per page down to 20 or less. This will help by not loading old replies with photos that you have already seen. I am in the process of visiting all my forums and lowering mine to 10 replies per page.


To do this go to the top of the page and click

My Account
Control panel

Then on the left click

Edit options

Scroll down to "Number of posts to show per page" and set it to 20, 10 would be better.

Thanks to anybody who decides to do this. Going through a thread to find all the pictures are annoying boxes sure stinks and I think this might help to avoid this from happening.


----------



## Hopper (Jun 30, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'll try to get to the point as quick as possible. I use PhotoBucket to link all my pictures to the model engine sites. I keep hitting my free bandwidth limit every month. With your help I might be able to avoid the problem.
> 
> ...



Or you could pay the $2.99 a month for Photobucket Plus and get the extra bandwidth needed for all and sundry to view as per normal.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hopper said:


> Or you could pay the $2.99 a month for Photobucket Plus and get the extra bandwidth needed for all and sundry to view as per normal.




They want $29.99 per year for the plus package. I'm not going to spend that every year. I'll more than likely just delete old pictures but I would rather not do that. I'm shure people look thru old threads and would like to keep the pics intact.


----------



## ziggar (Jun 30, 2013)

or just simply reduce the size of your photos
you can reduce them in physical size without reducing the visible size

this taken from the PB help pages

_Free users have limited bandwidth for their accounts, and that limit is set to 10GBs of bandwidth per month.

Bandwidth  consumption is counted by the amount of data that is transferred from  your account to other sites across the web. The size of the image or  video will increase the amount of bandwidth you are using when linking  them out to other sites._
*Examples of bandwidth usage:*

_-Lets say you have 100 photos that are  1MB in size each, and you are linking every single one of them out to  your blog/website. 100 images at 1MB in size means that you are linking  out just under 100MBs in data size for all those images. Those photos  would need to be viewed 100 times a piece to reach the 10GB bandwidth  limit for a free Photobucket account.

-If you only linked out 10  photos that are 1MB in size, those 10 photo would need to be viewed over  10,000 times before you would reach the 10GB bandwidth cap. _
_-If you had 10 videos on your  blog/website that were 100MBs in size, that would equal out to just  under 1GB in file size. If those videos were viewed 100 times total, you  would reach the 10GB bandwidth cap._


----------



## bob shutt (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been able to use the Additional Options (below when you select reply to thread) and select Manage attachments to load pictures from my pictures folder from my computer.


----------



## Lakc (Jun 30, 2013)

It does suck when they want to zing you for the extra bandwidth. Not that I have done anything that will reach your popularity, but I have found spreading the images out amongst several of the other free hosting sites does forestall the bandwidth problem for awhile. 
The way I see it, is if I gotta pay to put my content out on the web, Ill buy a domain and website hosting and at least get paid a little back for my troubles. It seems to make more sense then paying them to make money off of me.
(Rushes off to park and register hucksmodelengines.org)


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

ziggar said:


> or just simply reduce the size of your photos
> you can reduce them in physical size without reducing the visible size



Can that be done in bulk. I could do that if I can do 1000  at a time.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

bob shutt said:


> I have been able to use the Additional Options (below when you select reply to thread) and select Manage attachments to load pictures from my pictures folder from my computer.





I could do that but I post to 4 or 5 forums. Some of them limit the amount of pictures you can post unless you pay them so it's a wash. Linking photos is easier when posting to multiple sites. I can write the post with the links and paste it to as many sites as I need. No bothering with managing attachments.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 30, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Can that be done in bulk. I could do that if I can do 1000  at a time.


 
just change my setting to 10
cheers

Luc


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> just change my setting to 10
> cheers
> 
> Luc




Thank you!  My pictures will come back on the 6th of next month. I'm curious to see how much this will affect my bandwidth. I'm thinking it will be cut in half. As it is now I hit 101% in 22 days.


----------



## Paulsv (Jun 30, 2013)

Does it count against your download number when a member re-posts your photos in his response, by quoting your whole post and adding a comment?  Sometimes I see someone post a half a dozen pictures in a post, and then someone responds by re-posting the whole post with a comment like "Nice work!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 30, 2013)

done..changed to 10

Phil


----------



## old-and-broken (Jun 30, 2013)

i followed your request and set my view to 5 posts per page, AND I changed the order to 'newest first', so the old photos in the thread I have already viewed do not have to load, and only the newest postings will appear on the first page.  

On a side note.  If you have microsoft office installed, you will have a program called Microsoft Office Picture Manager,  This program can adjust the pictures to give you the size you want, but change the amount of data needed.  This allows you to have a 600 x 800 size or larger image, but the picture will only use 50-100 Kilobytes of memory.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

Paulsv said:


> Does it count against your download number when a member re-posts your photos in his response, by quoting your whole post and adding a comment?  Sometimes I see someone post a half a dozen pictures in a post, and then someone responds by re-posting the whole post with a comment like "Nice work!



I believe it counts.


----------



## /// (Jun 30, 2013)

Paulsv said:


> Sometimes I see someone post a half a dozen pictures in a post, and then someone responds by re-posting the whole post with a comment like "Nice work!



Pardon my language, but it really _really_ pisses me off when people do that!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

old-and-broken said:


> i followed your request and set my view to 5 posts per page, AND I changed the order to 'newest first', so the old photos in the thread I have already viewed do not have to load, and only the newest postings will appear on the first page.
> 
> On a side note.  If you have microsoft office installed, you will have a program called Microsoft Office Picture Manager,  This program can adjust the pictures to give you the size you want, but change the amount of data needed.  This allows you to have a 600 x 800 size or larger image, but the picture will only use 50-100 Kilobytes of memory.




Thanks man!  I don't have MS Office. I do resize all the pix I plan to upload. I shrink them to 50% but I think I'm going to go to 33% of the original size.


----------



## Putt-Rite (Jun 30, 2013)

Done set to 10.


----------



## t.l.a.r. eng (Jun 30, 2013)

10 here as well.


----------



## ziggar (Jun 30, 2013)

forum default is 10
so setting to 10 makes no difference at all if you haven't changed the setting previously



and Yes, you can resize your photos in bulk if you have the right software
but what that software is for you, im afraid i dont know
that is your choice


----------



## ziggar (Jun 30, 2013)

PS

quoting a whole/complete picture heavy post simply to reply with a meaningless 2 or 3 word sentence is banned or deeply frowned upon on many forums
often leading to warnings and bans
and resulting in moderators editing posts as need be to remove these ridiculous bandwidth wasters


----------



## rodw (Jun 30, 2013)

I think this forum must be addicted to photos. I hit my bandwidth limit this month and paid my $30 a year to get unlimited bandwidth. I have 3000 photos on Photobucket. I have always downsized photos to about 800 pixels wide before uploading. First with Irfanview (free) and now with Adobe Lightroom. The storage is about 4% used, just that the bandwidth ran out once I joined this forum.

One thing I did find is that I now longer get those cursed video ads when uploading photos so that alone is almost worth $30 a year!

Duplicate photos are annoying but should not eat into your bandwidth as the images should be cached by the browser and not downloaded twice on the one page. I always delete photos when quoting.


----------



## dalem9 (Jun 30, 2013)

Set at 10 Steve Dale


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

ziggar said:


> and Yes, you can resize your photos in bulk if you have the right software
> but what that software is for you, im afraid i dont know
> that is your choice




Once the photos are on PhotoBucket they have to be resized one at a time so that is not going to happen.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 30, 2013)

The more photos you post the more bandwidth you use up. I think this site has increased in popularity and certainly search result status has improved. If I'm not mistaken you also post your photos to at least 3-4 forums at a time. You could opt to upload photo to the site and not worry about bandwidth, but that predicament about owners rights comes to mind. If $30 fixes the problem wouldn't that be worth one plan set sale a year to continue to promote your plans? I've had websites for one reason or another since 1998. I usually host my own but sometimes I upload to the forums.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

dieselpilot said:


> If $30 fixes the problem wouldn't that be worth one plan set sale a year to continue to promote your plans?




I'm not big on pushing the plans. The idea was always to make them available to those who want them. When I'm at a show of any kind I don't tell people I have plans unless they ask. 

I really don't like the idea of paying so others can see the pictures. I uploaded them to try to help people and inspire them to try and build engines. Once uploaded I don't benefit from them. They make me no revenue. I really don't want to and won't spend money to keep photos viewable for others that I don't even look at. It just doesn't make sense to me.  I spend my time looking at everybody elses pictures. I am just looking for a way to keep the pictures there so the people who are going back to the threads and rereading them can see them. I would imagine there are alot of new members who search old threads to catch up. The other option is to just delete the pictures from photobucket to save bandwidth for new stuff but I REALLY don't want to do that unless i absolutely have to. 

I post a lot of pictures in my posts so to be honest, I really think my plan will work if people try it. Never know unless you ask so I asked, thats all. Next month is a new month so I'll see what happens.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 30, 2013)

Steve,

Google photoscape and use it to batch modify pictures.  You can resize, rename, autoadjust and crop in batches.  IMHO the simplest thing to do would be attach them to the HMEM site and let them host it.

Even if you don't upload to HMEM maybe the photoscape can help.

Also, doesn't flickr provide an umlimited service?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 30, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Google photoscape and use it to batch modify pictures.  You can resize, rename, autoadjust and crop in batches.



Future pictures are not a problem. I was hoping to shrink the pix that are already on PB.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 30, 2013)

http://photoscape.org/ps/main/download.php

That will get it!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 30, 2013)

/// said:


> Pardon my language, but it really _really_ pisses me off when people do that!


 
wow, is this the best you can do:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## aarggh (Jun 30, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> wow, is this the best you can do:wall::wall::wall:



I have to admit I also find it extremely annoying myself when people reply quoting all the previous pictures as well in a post. The decent and expected thing to do is remove any photos not required in a reply post.

cheers, Ian


----------



## Hopper (Jun 30, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> I really don't like the idea of paying so others can see the pictures.



Ah, how quickly we forget the days of paying for film, developing and prints and take free pictures for granted.


----------



## aarggh (Jun 30, 2013)

Hopper said:


> Ah, how quickly we forget the days of paying for film, developing and prints and take free pictures for granted.



And waiting the mandatory day or three at least for the printing! None of this, "I'd like it in an hour" business!

Cheers, Ian


----------



## /// (Jul 1, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> wow, is this the best you can do:wall::wall::wall:



No way.
But, If I didn't apologise up-front you can bet your last dollar someone would have had a cry over it.


----------



## ziggar (Jul 1, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Once the photos are on PhotoBucket they have to be resized one at a time so that is not going to happen.





do it BEFORE they get to PB then......


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 1, 2013)

Just wondering, why would you put all your pictures on photo bucket  to post them instead of using them from your hard drive.

I'm probably missing something here, is there an advantage to it


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 1, 2013)

photobuket hosts the pictures.  They probably use the service to share elsewhere as well.

I don't understand why not just attach them to HMEM.  I guess to save uploading the same pictures over and over.  Upload once to pb and then cut and paste the link.

Any one need a tutorial?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 1, 2013)

> Any one need a tutorial?
> __________________


 
I don't understand this question?
a tutorial for what??


----------



## /// (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys, Steve explained why he uses a host rather than uploading them to HMEM in post #8:


> I could do that but I post to 4 or 5 forums.
> ...
> Linking photos is easier when posting to multiple sites.
> I can write the post with the links and paste it to as many sites as I need.
> No bothering with managing attachments.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 1, 2013)

Simon,
           I did reed that part and it makes sense.
But not being a photo bucket adept I wanted to know if there was
any other advantage to it.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 1, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> Just wondering, why would you put all your pictures on photo bucket  to post them instead of using them from your hard drive.
> 
> I'm probably missing something here, is there an advantage to it




I put them on PB and then put a link to them in my post. Then I can copy and past the post to the 3 other sites i post this stuff at. It saves me from having to upload the pictures to every site. Believe you me it is much easier.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 1, 2013)

ziggar said:


> do it BEFORE they get to PB then......




I do but I want to shrink the pix that are there even more. That would further reduce bandwidth.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 1, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> I put them on PB and then put a link to them in my post. Then I can copy and past the post to the 3 other sites i post this stuff at. It saves me from having to upload the pictures to every site. Believe you me it is much easier.


 
Thanks for your reply, well appreciateThm:
cheers


----------



## moya034 (Jul 1, 2013)

Imgur.com is much better then photobucket. Make the switch, you'll be happy.


----------



## moya034 (Jul 1, 2013)

/// said:


> Pardon my language, but it really really pisses me off when people do that!



Amen! People need to learn how to edit the quoted text so only the relevant quote is displayed.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I have been back in biz for less than 2 days and 14% of my allotted bandwidth is gone. I did a google search for myself and what I found kind of teed me off. There seems to be many automated websites that gather up pictures and show them to who ever stops by the site. I suspect the pictures are viewed by people who could care less about building engines. I even found websites that steal entire threads. There is a site called CNC-Arena that is almost an exact copy of the CNC Zone. It goes as far as to look like I posted it myself there. Now I know where the wasted pictures are going. I'm sure the goal is to use the pictures to attract people to there site so $$$ can be made. If you look at one of my threads and see the "look who's popular" box, thank the greedy bastards who hyjack pictures for profit.


----------



## Lakc (Jul 7, 2013)

What does PB say they can do about blocking?
Alternately, keep renaming your directories for a few days, once they show deadlinks instead of real content there is a chance you get dropped. If you time it right, you probably only need to pull the pics down for a few hours each day.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lakc said:


> What does PB say they can do about blocking?
> Alternately, keep renaming your directories for a few days, once they show deadlinks instead of real content there is a chance you get dropped. If you time it right, you probably only need to pull the pics down for a few hours each day.




PB has nothing in there help files that would help.


----------



## rodw (Jul 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, the Internet financial model is one where the site hosting content pays. Really, Photobucket is very generous with the bandwidth it provides for free! I pay $100 a month for my commercial web site and I only get about the same bandwidth. Normally, additional traffic generates revenue so it is OK. 

You could try writing to the site and demand that they remove unauthorised content you have the copyright to. You wrote it, you have copyright. Even better, if there was a member or friend who was a lawyer, get them to draft the letter. I have had two requests to remove content by solicitors and I do it very quickly!

Alternatively, accept the fact that your hobby has got to the point that you have to spend $30 a year in return for unlimited bandwidth and the problem and the annoying ads goes away. This is the path I chose.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 8, 2013)

rodw said:


> You could try writing to the site and demand that they remove unauthorised content you have the copyright to.
> 
> Alternatively, accept the fact that your hobby has got to the point that you have to spend $30 a year in return for unlimited bandwidth and the problem and the annoying ads goes away. This is the path I chose.




I found out that CNC-Zone has merged with the CNC-Arena so there is an additional 300,000 germans looking at the pictures now. Solution, stop posting pictures on CNC-Zone. I'm just going to post on model engine sites. The point of posting pictures is to inspire others and help out. Why post them on a site so half a million people who will never build an engine can see them.


----------



## Davo J (Jul 8, 2013)

I am not sure if it's been mention, but you can open another account at photo bucket and place future photos there.

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well my experiment was a complete failure. Just 6 days into the new cycle I am over 30% of my limit.

I ponied up the 30 bucks. Set your posts per page back to 1,000,000. Download all my pictures every day and spread them everywhere. Get my monies worth out of photobucket for me!!



Quick note:  To everybody who actually took the time to give it a try, BIG thanks to you guys and gals.


----------



## Lakc (Jul 12, 2013)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Well my experiment was a complete failure. Just 6 days into the new cycle I am over 30% of my limit.
> 
> I ponied up the 30 bucks. Set your posts per page back to 1,000,000. Download all my pictures every day and spread them everywhere. Get my monies worth out of photobucket for me!!
> 
> ...



Bummer about the unintended bandwidth, but a big thank you for forking over the hard earned dough to keep them visible.


----------



## Davo J (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Steve,
This made me think of another thread that was just recent about selling plans.
If some one was posting lots of pictures and selling plans the money would/could be used for things like this. A lot of people forget about the cost people pay to share their projects and pictures.

Thanks again
Dave


----------

